# ABC's of Harry Potter.....



## lovesboxers (Mar 27, 2007)

self explanatory, I will start with A and work the way thru alphabet and then start again.....

*A*lbus Dumbledore......


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 27, 2007)

Boggart


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 27, 2007)

Colin Creevey


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2007)

Dementor !


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 29, 2007)

Exploding Snap


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 29, 2007)

Fizzing Whizbees


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

George Weasley


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hermione Granger!


----------



## Leony (Mar 30, 2007)

Omg I love this.

Immobulus


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

Joanne Kathleen Rowling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(lol, in case that doesn't work i also have James Potter)


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 30, 2007)

*K*nockturn Alley


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 30, 2007)

Levicorpus


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 30, 2007)

*M*inistry of Magic


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

Number 4, Privet Drive


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 31, 2007)

O.W.L.'s - Ordinary Wizarding Levels


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2007)

Parvati Patil


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 31, 2007)

Quidditch (sp?)


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 1, 2007)

Ravenclaw


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

Slytherin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom Marvolo Riddle


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 1, 2007)

*U*mbridge, Dolores


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 1, 2007)

Veela


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

Wingardium leviosa !


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 1, 2007)

Whomping Willow


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

Xpeliarmus


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 2, 2007)

*Y*ou know who


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Zonko's joke shop (hard one)


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Animagus


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Boggart

oops, already said hmm Basilisk !!


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Cornish Pixies


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Diary


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Errol


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

firebolt


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

GalleonGold


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Horcrux


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Imperius Curse


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Johnson, Angelina


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 3, 2007)

Keeper of keys (Hagrid ha!)


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 3, 2007)

Leaky Cauldron


----------



## magosienne (Apr 3, 2007)

good one Becky !

Muggles


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 4, 2007)

Nagini


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

Owl (i mean Hedwidge, lol not O.W.L.)


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 4, 2007)

Pepper Imps


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

Quaffle (omg i'd looooove to play quidditch, what about a MuT team?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol )


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 7, 2007)

Romilda Vane


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 7, 2007)

snitch (i love that thing!)


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2007)

Thunderbolt 2000  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 8, 2007)

Urg the Unclean


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2007)

Voldemort !


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 10, 2007)

Winky


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

Why do I always get X?! Drat! Okay can't think of an X so, I'll do Y

Y ~ the Yule Ball


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2007)

why i always end up with Z. i can't think of one so i'll do A

Azkaban


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 17, 2007)

*B*limey (Hagrid said it in The Sorcerers Stone LOL)


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 17, 2007)

caput draconis


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 17, 2007)

Elf (as in Dobby. I did E cuz Sirvinya did c and d LOL)


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 18, 2007)

Fawkes


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

George (Weasley)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

Hogwarts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Incantato (part of a spell)


----------



## magosienne (May 6, 2007)

Jinx


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2007)

Krum, Victor!


----------



## glamadelic (May 7, 2007)

Lovegood, Luna


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Malfoy, Luscius(?)


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

Narcissa Malfoy


----------



## misshilary (Jun 27, 2007)

oliver wood


----------



## Teenage_Kicks (Jun 29, 2007)

Portkey


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2007)

Quill


----------



## Carly (Jul 3, 2007)

Ravenclaw


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2007)

Slytherin


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 23, 2007)

Tom Riddle


----------



## DIT101 (Aug 15, 2007)

Uncle Vernon


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 18, 2007)

Veritaserum


----------



## Ashleyy (Aug 28, 2007)

Wingardium Leviosa.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 30, 2007)

xenophelius lovegood..pwnd!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

"Year with the Yeti"


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2008)

Zonko's Joke Shop


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 19, 2008)

Arthur Weasley


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 19, 2008)

Bludger


----------



## spef29 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cauldron (hope I got the spelling right!)


----------



## magneticheart (May 4, 2008)

Dudley Dursley


----------

